# MY BFN TURNED TO BFP



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

Dear girls, 

This is a positive story that could help some of you waiting for BFP.

I did my test on day 11 pt and 12 pt and it was a BFN (2 two days 4 cells very good embies). I considered the test the end of the story and did the blood only as a burocratic procedure instigated by the clinic to close my cycle. I had the most unbelievable talk with my dr over the phone. I told her not to worry because I could accept that even when it was a DE, I had 50% of chances against me and blah blah. She told me "You must be kidding. You are pg". WHAT Yes. It seems that I am pg... My hsg is 49 and of course I am already fretting over the fact that is low, but she told me that it is very early days and that I have to wait until saturday to do another test and see how is it doubling. 

I really hope that this could be the one, girlies and wish all of you out there the best of lucks and healthy pregnancies.     

Love, aless


----------



## sabina2 (Jun 5, 2004)

aless - fabulous news!!!!! congratulations!!!!!
i don't know how i came across your story - but i remember you from argc thread last year.  we are also going for donor now so hope i get as lucky as you.
hope you have a v healthy and enjoyable pregnancy


----------



## xmissnawtyx (Sep 26, 2005)

You have just given me hope...
I did a teat on weds and its a BFN but have loads of symptoms testing tomorrow but still not sure wether or not but after reading your story there is hope...

Good luck babes...  

Jayne


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

HI ALESS!

Congratulations on your BFP!! That is really an up lifting story.
Noticed your name is on the  March/april 2ww test-list.Will you let them know your positive outcome.
I'm testing on Sunday and I'm really nervous . Good luck and have a happy pregnancy!!

Love/Ophelia


----------



## pepper (Jul 13, 2005)

thats fantastic news...I got a bfp today still in shock..

Good luck for your next 9 mths... Angexxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Ange!
Congrats on your BFP too, and good  luck!!
Love/Ophelia


----------



## LadyMoonlight (Mar 10, 2005)

Congrats!  Blood tests are apparently more reliable than Urine tests as they can detect the HCG hormone in greater quantities.  If it is low they may repeat the test in a week or so to see how the levels are rising.

Good luck!!!


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

many thanks girls. 

Today my hcg levels has increased, but not doubled. Dr. told me that it could go either way. I hate going through this pain again 

good luck to you all out there
aless


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

HI Aless!!

I tested positive today and I too have a very low HCG level of 48.Naturally I'm really worried i'm gonna start to bleed. I'm due in on Friday the 14th for another blodtest.My nurse said today that it doesn't always double every 2 days , sometimes it only goes up  1 1/2 times rather than double, so all increases are good I assume. At least it's going in the right direction for you. Good luck and fingers crossed it will work out fine for both of us.

All the best

Love/ Ophelia


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

Ofelia, I wish you the best of lucks. Please, keep me updated! I'll think of you


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

Fantastic news  

Congrats  wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy

love bw xx


----------



## leanlean (Feb 19, 2006)

thanks this cheered me so much. first time ivf, testing on Monday 18th. after feeling pmtish all day yesterday did wee test, -ive, and thought it all over.  now have hope and v sore boobs.

good luck !

lean x


----------



## smiley4 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi Aless,

Congratulations on your BFP. Hope it goes okay for you.

Love katy x


----------

